# Boa tubs



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

hi need some help im after boa size tubs like the vision ones but cant find them anywere the vision tubs are ideal size but stupidly expensive for a lump of plastic anyone got any good ideas


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

What dimensions are they?


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

*Tubs*

they are minimum of *40" L x 30" W x 9.5" H *or bigger need at least 6 ot the moment.


----------



## gav_1987 (Apr 23, 2008)

Pro-racks sell boa tubs, im not sure of the dimensions though - check out their website


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

hmmmm, I shall send you a pm.​


----------



## pete (Jul 13, 2007)

this guy does boa tubs and exports NGM Exotics :: HOME


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

can you send me a pm aswell please : victory:


----------



## sunnyskeg (Jul 3, 2008)

me 2:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

*Tubs*

Have just found out that i can get hold of tubs average size 50''x 25''x 13''
for £60 each will confirm size and quality once i have seen one if anyone is interested pm me. (may be cheaper in quantity).


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

Just thougth would throw this up i am able to import tubs from the states the tubs i can get hold of are on this website New Page 1


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

*ok*

ok but the closest tub on that website is the VE175 which is 2'' longer 5'' less in width and 1'' taller whitch cost $44 plus import i have spoken to the supplier again he will do them for £55 each buy 10 get the 10th one free:mf_dribble:


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

seem like a good deal you got there buddy i would take it


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

*Tubbys*

Nice one mate spent ages trying to find someone didnt think it would be that hard
: victory:

anyway i havent seen them yet might be aload of rubbish find out soon a nuff
:lol2:


----------

